# danios in 25litre tank



## lloyd1 (Oct 5, 2008)

quick question how many danios can i keep in a 25 litre tank i have 2 air pumps in it and rocks plants etc i currently have 2 guppies so far 2 thanks


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I personally wouldn't put danios in a tank that small... they are fast swimmers and need a lot of swimming room.


----------



## lloyd1 (Oct 5, 2008)

well how many neons then would they be ok are they as hardy


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Neons need to be kept in a shoal, so a bigger tank would be required. They also need a more mature aquarium with stable parameters... something which most small tanks can't offer. I'd suggest shrimp, snails, or maybe one or two more guppies of the same sex to prevent breeding


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

i agree, id add 2 more guppies of same sex, or something like a single apple snail. that tank is too small for danios and you would be overstocked adding the minimum school of 6 neons, plus they arent that hardy to be honest.


----------



## lloyd1 (Oct 5, 2008)

ok thanks alot will add 3 more guppies or 2 more i also have a 35litre tank with a single betta in it will i be able o add neons in there theres also a fluval 105 external running that one 2 thanks


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

personally id leave the 35L as the betta alone, every betta ive had had eaten neons, but aside from that, its still a small tank, you could give it a go but dont be too surprised if the neons are picked off 1 by 1.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah I agree... I'd leave the betta in his tank alone


----------

